# Food Elimination Diet?



## Onigiri (Aug 3, 2010)

Has anyone tried a food elimination diet to figure out what they're allergic to or sensitive to? Over the years, I became more sensitive to certain foods and just yesterday, I found out I'm allergic to peanuts... when I've never reacted to it before. Quite frankly, I'm a little scared and paranoid of what I can eat. I'm even more paranoid of our jeopardized food system now because:

A) What kind of pesticides were used in growing our food? There are some of us who are extremely sensitive to chemicals! We can try to eat organic but how reasonable is that when it's not readily available?

B) There hasn't been enough long-term research on the effects of GMO food. I've been trying to find studies on GMO food but haven't really found any -- there seems to be more data against it than for it. The American public is vastly unaware and even though it looks like it's food, how do we know if it's really safe? Is it possible to react to tomatoes if we were allergic to fish? For example, in the 70s, scientists injected the DNA from fish into tomatoes in order to make it frost resistant. The real question is... HOW DO WE KNOW WHAT'S IN OUR FOOD?!

C) There isn't enough genetic variability of the fruits/vegetables that are available. Nowadays, it seems like there's one type of corn (okay, maybe two) - white and yellow. What happened to the other ones? There also seems to be maybe 3 types of bananas - where are the other strands?

Anyway, sorry... I might have gone overboard. Has anyone tried a food elimination diet? Was it hard? How long did it take for you to finally remove everything and then finally reintroduce it into your diet?

*Food Elimination Guidelines:*
http://www.drcranton.com/elimination_diet.htm


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

I've done an elimination diet, though not the above one. But I think they can really change a person's life. I stopped talking to people about it, though, because many people don't believe they feel bad because of food. It's amazing what a big impact food allergies and intolerances have had on my life.

But to be fair, I've had food allergies for most of my life (OAS) and one day I realized my intense intolerance to soy when I started feeling suicidal for no apparent reason. After that, I began to really be present and notice what foods make me feel like crap, especially 'brain allergies' that affect my mood.

For people with money, there's also ALCAT. I can't afford the tests, but find the website to be really informative.

One way to get away from GMO food is to eat old world strain grains (spelt? quinoa?), grow your own, get it from a non-GMO person at a local farmer's market (though who knows if GMO pollen has pollinated a crop), etc.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

popeet said:


> I've done an elimination diet, though not the above one. But I think they can really change a person's life. I stopped talking to people about it, though, because many people don't believe they feel bad because of food. It's amazing what a big impact food allergies and intolerances have had on my life.
> 
> But to be fair, I've had food allergies for most of my life (OAS) and one day I realized my intense intolerance to soy when I started feeling suicidal for no apparent reason. After that, I began to really be present and notice what foods make me feel like crap, especially 'brain allergies' that affect my mood.
> 
> ...


I strongly believe that food allergies can change personalities and make one miserable. But it's also true that it's so hard to make one believe that some of his or her problems might actually be caused by food allergies.

Easiest way as popeet told is a blood test for allergies. I haven't done that but food elimination and following your body's reactions to different types of foods works well too.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I personally haven't tried it but i know some ppl I speak with for a long time that eliminated all milk products from their diet and they cured their acne  Of course they eat very rarely and not mix them, but they have proof that was the cause.

I'm willing to try it to cause i have some acne left. How I'm gonna do that i dunno, cause I eat those a lot.

Also, I heard a lot of ppl that felt way better after eliminating milk from their diet (only milk, not fermented types of milk like yogurt, cheese etc). They had better digestion, less stomach aches, less gases and many more.

LE: i don't care much about chemicals in the food, i usually eat vegetables bought from the paesants in the market, meat from cows that were raised by my grandparents, eggs from my grandma that has chicken and raises them naturally in the yard. Of course I buy some with chemicals, but the vast majority of what I eat I know it's safe.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> I personally haven't tried it but i know some ppl I speak with for a long time that eliminated all milk products from their diet and they cured their acne  Of course they eat very rarely and not mix them, but they have proof that was the cause.
> 
> I'm willing to try it to cause i have some acne left. How I'm gonna do that i dunno, cause I eat those a lot.


Yeah I wantt to try the same thing to decrease my acne. Unfortunately I must have cereal every morning (addiction - nothing else feels like breakfast), plus I eat a small YOgurt nearly every day, and have tea with cream sometimes. I want to start using Almond milk but it's so bloody hard to find.


----------



## Onigiri (Aug 3, 2010)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Also, I heard a lot of ppl that felt way better after eliminating milk from their diet (only milk, not fermented types of milk like yogurt, cheese etc). They had better digestion, less stomach aches, less gases and many more.


Awesome - I actually did that a few years ago. I used to drink milk a lot but at some point, it caused a lot of stomach problems for me. I stopped drinking it and I felt better - now I avoid milk like the plague. It's either drink milk (and have a few miserable hours) or avoid it and have energy.

Also... Eliza, is there a major supermarket near your place? They might carry Almond Milk. It's getting so popular that even Target (with a grocery section) carries it also.


----------



## silver777 (Mar 20, 2011)

red meat is another problem..i get really anxious after meat and panicky..im avoiding it nw and just staying on chicken for protein..i dont trust fish anymore with the hype about mercury toxicity..as it is i have had heavy metal poisoning from previous amalgam fillings and drinking tap water. When u eat u must take nibbles and feel how your body reacts to it and not just eat cause you're hungry...


----------

